# feeling downhearted



## scottsmrs (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi everyone, quick background on us.  I have 5 children from 2 previous marriages.  My partner has none.  We've been together 3 and a half years. The birth of my last child resulted in an emergency caesarean and hysterectomy.  My children are my world, I know how incredibily lucky I am to have them.  At the start of our relationship my partner was adamant he was fine with not having his own child but over time this has changed.  Back last year a friend offered to be our surrogate, miscarried our baby at 9 weeks and then got pregnant with her now ex partners child. Just before Christmas another friend offered to be our surrogate, before we had even got started she met a new man who told her she was under no circumstances allowed to do it. So now here we are. I'm left feeling sad, empty, guilty, a whole range of emotions.  We need a traditional surrogate. I'm not advertising here, just ranting i think.  I have heard of hidden pages on ********, if anybody could add me that would be brilliant.  I'm sorry for my downhearted rant I just needed to get it of my chest.
Marie


----------



## duffy7 (Apr 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear of the hard time you've been having xx


----------

